# Salt Cod



## GLC (Mar 4, 2012)

I have managed, for all these years, to have never used salt cod. But thinking about how much of a staple it is in the Caribbean where people are surrounded by excellent fresh fish, I figured there must be something more to it than preserved fish that people got a taste for during slave days. So, last night, I made cod cakes. They were quite good, very mild. While soaking the fish for a day and a half though many changes of water, I was struck that there was no fishiness at all after it was cured. I'll try another dish this week, if anyone has a suggestion.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 4, 2012)

Well done on having a go! I havent had salt cod for years, but its gorgeous. We used to have it many years ago on a Sunday morning for breakfast, my Dad would bring it home from the fish market he worked in. 
Isnt there a delicious recipe using this making balls, I can't remember the proper name.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey, we never tried it until recently. Both the dishes we made were not bad. Being a spearfisherman, used to having really fresh fish, I never thought I would like it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had Salt Cod in Spain (where it's usually called bacalao) but have never seen it in this country, or at least not at the grocers. Was it something you purchased locally, or did you have to order it online somewhere?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 4, 2012)

I get Canadian salt cod in the wooden box at any large grocery or dried cod in bulk at the local Italian market.

I enjoy making the traditional New England creamed cod fish over baked potatoes in the winter.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 4, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've had Salt Cod in Spain (where it's usually called bacalao) but have never seen it in this country, or at least not at the grocers. Was it something you purchased locally, or did you have to order it online somewhere?


 
There are many places locally that carry it. It was the Italian name version of bacalao, lol.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 4, 2012)

Ahhh... never thought of checking the Italian deli. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I get Canadian salt cod in the wooden box at any large grocery or dried cod in bulk at the local Italian market.
> 
> I enjoy making the traditional New England creamed cod fish over baked potatoes in the winter.


 
My favorite way to use it. On July 4th it is a New England tradition. I add petite peas to the white sauce. Sometimes along with the Haddock, my husband, along with some of the other fishermen, would hang it up in the rigging and the salt air and waves would do their job. By the time the boat came into dock, you would see a whole bunch of cod filet sides hanging there. Once you rehydrate it, you can cut it into small pieces of filets and bread them and cook them like any other fish. Like Aunt Bea, you can buy it in bulk and use it a little at a time. It will keep and there is no odor. That's the best way to buy it. You have bigger pieces to make a lot of dishes. It is great in fish stew along with other fish and shell fish. You just have to make sure you soak it and change the water a lot of times until all the salt is cleaned out. I used to break it into pieces suitable for breading, and store it in a large gallon jar. By the time I used it, the kids thought they were getting "white chicken" and had no idea it came from that nasty stuff in the jar.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Hey, we never tried it until recently. Both the dishes we made were not bad. Being a spearfisherman, used to having really fresh fish, I never thought I would like it.



Okay then, I'll give it a try. I seldom eat fish because I don't live near the ocean (I only like salt water fish). I got really spoiled with fresh fish in Copenhagen. A Norwegian friend told stories about awful salt cod. I now suspect that it was more a question of how his mum cooked it. Other stories indicated that she wasn't a very good cook.


----------



## GLC (Mar 4, 2012)

There was an issue of Saveur a while back that had a lot of Caribbean recipes, a number of them based on salt cod. After trying it, i can see why, long after the days when it was a cheap imported protein for slaves, it was retained. It could indeed sub for chicken in a lot of dishes, there being no distinct fish taste. 

I think I will try the cream cod with peas over potatoes. I also find the Canadian salt cod in the wooden box in the grocery for about the same price as the previously frozen cod. The size of the cuts in the box and the size of the frozen are rather small, reflecting the truth that they are being fished out. We should begin demanding the more sustainable Pacific cod, line caught. 

Also, I assume salt pollock is very similar. Less common in the US than cod, but I'll start harassing the fish manager. The fish managers at my grocery (HEB) apparently do get heard by corporate. They caught a lot of hell for the poor quality of the tuna they were getting from a new supplier, and corporate went back to the old one. So it's worth a shot. 

For those more experienced, is there any great differences among sources of salt cod? I have one local source, and it's for the Canadian cod in the box. I can get other brands on line, but for much higher prices. 

Oh, looking around, I find this recipe. Sounds good. 
Cod Brandade Recipe - Saveur.com


----------



## Caslon (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm probably one of the few who would say salted cod makes them gag, both the smell of it cooking and the taste.


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

Sometimes you can find salt cod in a bag.The peices are bigging. They come from Canada. The ones in the box are from P.E.I. I know, that is Canda also. But it is more pure, than the pakage ones. The package one usually has bones in it. And there is tiny pieces at the bottom to make the package reach weight. I prefer the box. I have been buying it for years and it is superior.


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, looking around, I find this recipe. Sounds good. 
Cod Brandade Recipe - Saveur.com (http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Cod-Brandade)
***************
Once the cod is rehydraded you could easily use it in this recipe. There should be no problem. In fact you can use the rehydraded cod in any recipe that calls for fresh cod or fish.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2012)

I didn't think we had a cod fishery in Canada any more.


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I didn't think we had a cod fishery in Canada any more.


 
P.E.I. still has their fishing fleet.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 4, 2012)

If you can find some (likely canned) you could make ackee and salt fish which seems to be THE Jamaican dish.  We had it for breakfast a couple times while in Jamaica.

I have a can of ackee in the cupboard, I should see if I can find the fish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> If you can find some (likely canned) you could make ackee and salt fish which seems to be THE Jamaican dish.  We had it for breakfast a couple times while in Jamaica.
> 
> I have a can of ackee in the cupboard, I should see if I can find the fish.



What's ackee???


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 5, 2012)

Ackee is a fruit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Ackee is a fruit.



I am familiar with lychee...how do the flavors compare?


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 5, 2012)

My favorite, and a childhood favorite, was salt cod(rinsed, soaked and water refreshed at least three times)poached, and then crumbled into cooked potatoes, then mixed with butter, a little sour cream(or creme fraiche), salt and pepper, the whole mix was then put into individual cassoles, and broiled off until a little crusty on the top.

Mom would serve with toast points, and pickled onions.

SO DAMNED GOOD!!!!


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am familiar with lychee...how do the flavors compare?



I am not familiar with lychee... 

Go order a can and let us know.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 5, 2012)

Lychee is a Chinese gooseberry. Firm fleshed, mild flavor between a green grape and a peach.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> I am not familiar with lychee...
> 
> Go order a can and let us know.



$10 a can...not likely...lychees are expensive enough.  Yes, I make diamonds in my wallet...


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 5, 2012)

But one can should last you about a whole meal.  

You like trying new things.. just think of it as an adventure, and you could put the ackee and salt fish in a bento.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> But one can should last you about a whole meal.
> 
> You like trying new things.. just think of it as an adventure, and you could put the ackee and salt fish in a bento.



I didn't even look at shipping...


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a bunch of salt cod recipes...almost bought some the last time I was in NY until I noticed it was a Canadian product...looked at fresh lychees when I was in a grocery store in TX, but passed on them...from my experience, salt cod and lychees do not compare re: taste (don't quite know how the salt cod thread got shifted to lychees...).


----------



## GLC (Mar 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> (don't quite know how the salt cod thread got shifted to lychees...).



Oh, it's simple. Salt cod is often paired with ackee, and lychees taste nothing like ackee.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 5, 2012)

Though ackee and lychee are related somehow.. I think through marriage, but I am not certain.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 5, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Though ackee and lychee are related somehow.. I think through marriage, but I am not certain.


I don't think I was invited to that family reunion...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2012)

GLC said:


> Oh, it's simple. Salt cod is often paired with ackee, and lychees taste nothing like ackee.



Nice to know, I love lychees...the Wiki article said they were related, so i was just wondering if they tasted the same as ackee.  Now I know. Thanks!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 5, 2012)

Those folks that like lychee, do you also like longans (logans)?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2012)

A friend of mine lived in Jamaica for several years while he was growing up. He told us about a Jamaican fruit, I believe it was ackee, but I might be mistaken. In any case, when this fruit ripens and opens up, it gives off a toxic gas and it is extremely dangerous to be walking through one of the orchards when this happens.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 5, 2012)

Ackee is toxic before ripening... you have to let it do its thing.

It can also pose issues if it is overripe... 

Gotta love that in a fruit...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 6, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> My favorite, and a childhood favorite, was salt cod(rinsed, soaked and water refreshed at least three times)poached, and then crumbled into cooked potatoes, then mixed with butter, a little sour cream(or creme fraiche), salt and pepper, the whole mix was then put into individual cassoles, and broiled off until a little crusty on the top.
> 
> Mom would serve with toast points, and pickled onions.
> 
> SO DAMNED GOOD!!!!



my mom made something similar. wow was it good. reconstituted white fish, potatoes, cream, pickled veggies, and onions baked into a casserole. 

rib stickin' cold weather food.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 6, 2012)

*salt cod - soak 48 hrs in cold water*

soak 48 hrs in cold water and repeat change of water several times by draining 

in 48 hrs: drain water and using a tweezer pluck out bones

this stage - cod shall be ready to use

this is very common in spain, portugal and italia

uses:

vizcaína - red bell roasted, tomato, shallot, leek and olive oil
pil pil - parsley and garlic and saute in olive oil
omelette
salsa verde, parsley and white wine with either a small potato to thicken or a drop of flour

Sorry have alot of computer trouble today getting line out as I am out of Madrid 

Margi.


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2012)

If we buy salted cod in the bag, there are bones. But in the wooden box that is out of Canada there are no bones. At least I have never found one. I always get the wooden box. Boy though it is expensive. And the bag with the bones is not much cheaper. I am going to check to see if the both of them are from the same company. I have the feeling that the bony one is the leftovers from the wooden box. After reconstituting the box fish, I can take good size fillets and bread them and then saute them as if I had bought it fresh from my fish monger. But not with the bag ingredients. It is only good for creamed dishes where pieces are the norm.


----------



## GLC (Mar 6, 2012)

And I should have weighed the soaked, hydrated product. It appears to take up considerable water in being brought back to the consistency of fresh cod. That could take a little sting out of the price, which was, if I recall, $7 for the 16-ounce box. Previously frozen cod fillets in the same store generally run $6 to $7 per pound. 

I have another box this week. I'll try to remember to weight it. It is said to increase in weight by one-third. That would make it about 21 hydrated ounces for $7, or 30-cents per ounce, which is $4.80 per pound hydrated, which isn't bad for fish.


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2012)

GLC said:


> And I should have weighed the soaked, hydrated product. It appears to take up considerable water in being brought back to the consistency of fresh cod. That could take a little sting out of the price, which was, if I recall, $7 for the 16-ounce box. Previously frozen cod fillets in the same store generally run $6 to $7 per pound.
> 
> I have another box this week. I'll try to remember to weight it. It is said to increase in weight by one-third. That would make it about 21 hydrated ounces for $7, or 30-cents per ounce, which is $4.80 per pound hydrated, which isn't bad for fish.


 
Thanks for the math. My worst subject all through school. I have the feeling you will going to the store way before me. Take a look and see if the bag is from the same company. That is mostly scrap pieces. I never buy it because it usually has bones in it. $4.80 is an excellent price.


----------



## GLC (Mar 6, 2012)

My store doesn't have the bag. But I wouldn't be surprised if you're right. It's probably not worth the packer picking the bones out of the trimmings, and the trimmings may not justify the neat little wooden box. (Is there any real reason for that box, anyway? Or is it just to convey the idea that it keeps so long that they give you a box to keep it in? Or is it just a throwback to the practice of shipping larger lots of salt cod in boxes?)


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2012)

GLC said:


> My store doesn't have the bag. But I wouldn't be surprised if you're right. It's probably not worth the packer picking the bones out of the trimmings, and the trimmings may not justify the neat little wooden box. (Is there any real reason for that box, anyway? Or is it just to convey the idea that it keeps so long that they give you a box to keep it in? Or is it just a throwback to the practice of shipping larger lots of salt cod in boxes?)


 
I would say  it is the latter. It used to be stored on ships in large wooden barrels.


----------



## GLC (Mar 6, 2012)

Wouldn't that be funny, if the box was merely traditional. What else comes unnecessarily packaged in some archaic way, just because it was traditional?  Don't see many barrels of crackers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 6, 2012)

GLC said:


> Wouldn't that be funny, if the box was merely traditional. What else comes unnecessarily packaged in some archaic way, just because it was traditional?  Don't see many barrels of crackers.




Sort of like Altoids in the metal tin!


----------

